
Ed Lee, Mayor of San Francisco, Dies at 65 - seanieb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/12/us/ed-lee-dead.html
======
seanieb
"He collapsed while shopping in a Safeway in the Ingleside neighborhood,
authorities said."

[http://kron4.com/2017/12/12/san-francisco-mayor-ed-lee-
dead-...](http://kron4.com/2017/12/12/san-francisco-mayor-ed-lee-dead-at-
age-65/)

